# Paranormal experience



## Candice (Oct 3, 2018)

I was under a bridge in la one night and I kept hearing someone with a French accent say help help help her over and over I looked all under the bridge nobody was around so ended up walking away from there and the voice followed yelling help help her till I got a ways from the bridge


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (Oct 3, 2018)

Wait, then what happened? Did the voice get louder? Did you ever find it? How were you sure it wasn't just some kids playing a prank?


----------



## Candice (Oct 3, 2018)

I know I and my friend looked and there was nobody around at all after leaving the voice stopped I am a very spiritual person seen multiple spirits in my past had lots of weird shit happen in my life so I know what I herd and I stand by it


----------



## Candice (Oct 3, 2018)

Not to mention I am empathetic I feel others emotions and attract narcissistic


----------



## Candice (Oct 3, 2018)

Anyhow always had weird ghost experiences all my life so nothing really new


----------



## train in vain (Oct 3, 2018)

Ive had a few very bizarre and a couple mildly terrifying experiences i cant really explain. I never bring them up because people either think im lying or crazy or exagerating and dont really take it seriously.
Probably 20 yrs ago when i still lived with my family my sister wanted to use the internet late one night so i slept in her bedroom while she was internetting in my room. Well i woke up and had a weird panic kind of feeling and noticed a dim light under the door and stared at it and it got brighter as though whatever the source was was approaching the door from the living room off to the right. Our bedrooms were at opposite ends of a hall with a doorway to the right into the living room right next to her door. So im laying there staring at the space under the door and the light keeps getting brighter and the way it seemed to be moving was like a bobbing motion i thought someone broke in and was creeping around with a flashlight so i got a little more anxious and was thnking for a second about what to do and the light kept getting brighter and brighter and i realized theres no way it was a flashlight it got so bright the entire room was fully lit up a bluish white kind of color and im laying there like WTF IS THIS kind of expecting the door to open but then it starts to dim as though its going down the hall toward my bedroom and the room is dark again. I just laid there not really sure what the hell just happened. Pretty freaked out. And then a few minutes later it happened again but coming from the direction of my room and back out to the living room and went dark again. After that i was totally freaked out and finally got up and went to the door and stood therr listening to see if i could hear anything moving and it was silent so i yanked the door open and walked around the whole place seeing if any door or window was unlocked or open and everything was fine. So i go into my room and my sisters just chillin and i ask if she was walking around with a light and she said no and that she didnt see anything. I asked my mom the next day and she said no they were asleep. I knew it wasnt a flashlight but i asked anyway because i felt a little nuts at the time haha. This was not the only weird thing that happened there but was definitely the strangest and ive always wondered wtf it was. Ive told a few people this story and theyre usually like oh real sxary you saw a light in the hall haha and i cant really get them to understand how bright this light actually was. I guess the best description would be like a huge spotlight under the door the room was soooo bright. 
Maybe a couple weeks later i told my sister about it after she said she saw something weird in the hall like a shadow or something which i thought i had seen before as well but thought i was seeing things. There were several times i was in the kitchen when the only people home were me and her and felt something touch my shoulder. Like a finger poking me from behind and i turn around and of course no one was there. After that weird light within a month or so i started getting sleep paralysis which i had never heard of at that time and had no fucking clue what was going on. The first tims i legit thought someone or something was in my room trying to kill me and flipped the fuck out. I remember it veey well. I was sleeping on my stomach and it felt like a tentacle or snake was wrapping around my body. It was terrifying. It happened a lot. I fuckin hated going to sleep. 
Maybe ill come back and ramble some more..i have a couple creepy new orleans stories.


----------



## Candice (Oct 3, 2018)

Sorry didn’t mean to be confusing


----------



## Candice (Oct 3, 2018)

I was squatting under a bridge one night and herd the spirit of a lady with a French accent say help help help her something bad happened there I know it anyhow I am like a beacon for spirits have all kinds of weird shit happen and my friend herd the Samething that night we looked all around nobody was there and it freaked my friend so we left and after getting away voice stopped


----------



## Candice (Oct 3, 2018)

I had sleep paralysis too I done research and found out that empathetic and gifted individuals experience weird shit it’s like we’re attracted for strange and unusual shit to happen but I think we’re here for a porpose


----------



## Candice (Oct 3, 2018)

And I rember at about ten yrs ago I was asleep and I woke up herd a lady talking and this lady all in white and glowing walked passed my bedroom door and said that’s her there she is I walked out my room looked all around the traylor nobody there I think it was an angel


----------



## Candice (Oct 3, 2018)

And another night I was taking a bath just got in the tub when the sink water came on by it’s self so I get out the tub turn it off and when I turn around a Smokey mist was in front of the sink


----------



## Jerrell (Oct 4, 2018)

When I was in 2nd grade, we were living with my mom's boyfriend in this ginormous house in Vallejo CA. One day while in the shower I heard what I thought was my mom calling for me. I kept yelling that I was in the shower, but the female voice kept calling my name. So I got out of the shower, found my mom and asked what she wanted. She said I must be hearing things. 
Years later, as an adult, I brought it up and she said that she wouldn't tell me as a child, but the house was once a saloon/brothel and was haunted by some of the prostitutes that must have died there. Apparently a lot of people heard their names being called in that part if the house. Also, she said that on some occasions when they were doing drugs in the main room that had the staircase to go upstairs, they'd see ghostly women going up and down the stairs and thought it was just the drugs fucking with them at the time!


----------

